# Smokehouses



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

I did a quick search and couldnt find and threads about Smokehouses. I am looking into building one for this fall/winter for sausage and deer. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you wanting to make a direct smoker or an offset smoker(aka hot and cold smoking)
the little smokers that you buy in the store are hot smokers and the folks who want to make long storage smoked foods for preservation like the cold smoker better..
My uncle made one out of an old, old all metal fridge that he had- he cut a hold in the bottom side attached a small metal fire box to it via a wood stove chimney pipe (with a plate in it{flue maybe} so he could control the amount of smoke)and would build small fires in fire box with the flue closed and then when he had coals he would put his soaked wood chips in and open the flue and then mostly the smoke would go into the fridge. I'm sure that there was a bit more to it like covered vent holes and such but I was kinda young when he had it. and I am sure that he had the fridge elevated on bricks so that it was higher than the firebox. I can still taste the peppered bacon and the big hams he would make.. He raised them the old fashioned way out in the open feeding them extra veggie from the garden and in the fall they all got let out into the neighbors fenced in oak woods. Those piggies loved acorns.. The neighbor got a whole pig in trade for letting him use the woods.
Great!:gaah: Now I'm hungry!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Building a smokehouse has been on our to do list ... for more than a few years now. 

Maybe one day, we will get it done.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Let me know a bit more bout what yall wanna do with yer smoker, hot smoke, cold smoke, an what ya wanna smoke.

Got a hot smoker what we built outa a 55 gallon drum works really well an one fer cold smoke what we built outa a old fridge. Lots a ways ta do it, so also, do ya wanna use charcoal, wood, gas er electric?


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

just do not use any galvanized pipe or metal


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

my grandpas smokehouse was just a wood building...

I'll have to ask my dad how that worked. Hum...


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

My grandparents smoke house was built from wood too. I can barely remember, hams, bacon and sausages hanging but not how they were cured.

As posted above, we made a smoker out of 2 metal 55 gal drums. The bottoms for fire and the top for smoking brisket, etc. Not pretty but quite functional.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

On the Waltons their smoke house was wood and it had hooks on the ceiling and places for racks, but the best thing was it had a stone and masonry fire box built outside in the front and it vented the smoke into the wooden structure near the bottom. So they took turns keeping the coals going with extra wood all night.
Not sure if it was 100% accurate but they did try to be. Is that what you're looking for..?
Or do you need to know more like brining/salting recipes.?


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Our old smokehouse was a wooden building. With log braces run up to the ceiling to hang stuff on, it had a dirt floor. I can't remember how the coals were kept fired. It was jet black inside and I think I remember vents.


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's a nice one:
Cowgirl's Country Life: Building a cold smoker (smokehouse)
Try searching for smokehouse plans.
shadowrider


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just found a link to a portable smoker built out of an old camper-trailer and a few other things ... looks great!

Meat in the Middle


----------



## VirginiaGentleman (Dec 25, 2010)

*Smokehouse*

Hello everyone! I mostly read here and not post but if you want to learn a little more about building a smokehouse, I have a section on one of my Facebook pages. While on the Facebook page, please click the 'Like' icon. I am trying to build the number so I may get a better placement. Be sure to check out the duscussions sections and also the photo section. I have captions under the photos that explain things. Maybe you might find something useful there. It's just me in my quiet place of the world. LOL Facebook: Pear Orchard Farms

Brittney Craft | Facebook


----------

